
Upsurge in big earthquakes predicted for 2018 as Earth rotation slows - siquick
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2017/nov/18/2018-set-to-be-year-of-big-earthquakes
======
DrScump
I wish they had described the mechanism that was used to measure Earth's
rotation rate to the millisecond 100 years ago.

~~~
emilyfm
Various sources for day-length estimates are available, see for example
[https://design-of-time.com/slowing.htm](https://design-of-
time.com/slowing.htm) (appendix A).

